
Show HN: Regular expressions for social media profiles - lorey
https://github.com/lorey/social-media-profiles-regexs
======
lorey
Author here. For many crawling/scraping projects I wanted to extract websites'
linked social media profiles, e.g. facebook, twitter, or github profiles, etc.
The easiest way for me was to use regular expressions to parse the urls and
extract contained information. This is a collection of these regular
expressions [0]. You check the urls against these regular expressions and get
the platform, username, and other information from the url back. There's also
a Python library [1] and an API [2].

[0] [https://github.com/lorey/social-media-profiles-
regexs](https://github.com/lorey/social-media-profiles-regexs)

[1] [https://github.com/lorey/socials](https://github.com/lorey/socials)

[2] [https://github.com/lorey/socials-api](https://github.com/lorey/socials-
api)

------
schuellerpa
Looks interesting.

